# Apple retail event this weekend



## Chris Blount

What do you suppose is going on this weekend at the Apple stores?

http://www.bgr.com/2011/05/16/apple-planning-major-product-launch-for-10th-retail-anniversary/

I hope its the new MobileMe or Final Cut Pro.


----------



## braven

I might have to stop by and see!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think it's the new MobileMe. I hope that it's free.


----------



## Chris Blount

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I think it's the new MobileMe. I hope that it's free.


I just renewed mine for another year. I hope they don't screw me.


----------



## Doug Brott

I'm not waiting in line, I can tell you that .. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Maybe they are finally making the iPad2 generally available at retail.


----------



## Marlin Guy

I heard they're introducing a new bumper for the iphone2.


----------



## tcusta00

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> Maybe they are finally making the iPad2 generally available at retail.


Novel idea. :lol:


----------



## ronton3

Sounds like the new cloud music service.


----------



## dpeters11

Have they given a release date for Lion? I'm not sure a cloud service or software will really generate much buzz, but it is Apple.


----------



## tcusta00

Don't think it's Lion - they say "Summer" on their website:

http://www.apple.com/macosx/lion/


----------



## Herdfan

Chris Blount said:


> I just renewed mine for another year. I hope they don't screw me.


Same here.


----------



## spartanstew

I'll wait for hdtvfan's report.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

spartanstew said:


> I'll wait for hdtvfan's report.




All I know today is that there are large downloads scheduled by 10-15 person crews in each of the Apple stores for 5/22...passwords on the files held until the last possible timeframe to unzip....perhaps some kind of demo software for perhaps new hardware....all hush hush top secret.

...and I just learned that on an iPad here - I can't wait to see the shocked faces on that part. :lol:


----------



## ronton3

It could be a demo package for an Apple HDTV.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

ronton3 said:


> Sounds like the new cloud music service.


That's my guess.


----------



## Doug Brott

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...and I just learned that on an iPad here - I can't wait to see the shocked faces on that part. :lol:


Oh, now I'm listening ..


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Doug Brott said:


> Oh, now I'm listening ..


....using it right now....see...there is hope... :lol:


----------



## Rich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ....using it right now....see...there is hope... :lol:


iPad3? If it is I'm glad I bought my iPad2 at Target with it's 90 day return policy.

Rich


----------



## DavidMi

The world is going to end on Saturday so we will never find out the answer. 

My Mobile Me account is up for Renewal on June 15th, I am holding off renewing for now. The only thing I use is the gallery and the find my iphone feature. Its not worth $99 a year.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

rich584 said:


> iPad3? If it is I'm glad I bought my iPad2 at Target with it's 90 day return policy.
> 
> Rich


:lol:

Sorry...not using an iPad3...not yet anyway.


----------



## tunce

The find me feature is now free on iPhones. That's what I do.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

DavidMi said:


> The world is going to end on Saturday so we will never find out the answer.
> 
> My Mobile Me account is up for Renewal on June 15th, I am holding off renewing for now. The only thing I use is the gallery and the find my iphone feature. Its not worth $99 a year.


Why not use the OTA syncing of email, contacts, calendar, etc? It's very handy. If I update a contact or calendar event on my Macbook, it's updated on my phone, iMac, and iPad in seconds... and vice versa. I couldn't imagine not having that.


----------



## Shades228

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Why not use the OTA syncing of email, contacts, calendar, etc? It's very handy. If I update a contact or calendar event on my Macbook, it's updated on my phone, iMac, and iPad in seconds... and vice versa. I couldn't imagine not having that.


That's not a built in feature of the IOS?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Shades228 said:


> That's not a built in feature of the IOS?


How would it be? You have to have something compatible. It works with stuff like Mobile Me, exchange, G-Mail, etc.


----------



## dpeters11

"tunce" said:


> The find me feature is now free on iPhones. That's what I do.


Not all iPhones, you have to either have an iPhone 4 or iPod Touch4, iPads might work. My wife couldn't do it on her iPhone 3GS free until I got my Touch. As long as an eligible device is on the iTunes account, non eligible devices will work, but not on their own. It's a really odd way of doing things.


----------



## DavidMi

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Why not use the OTA syncing of email, contacts, calendar, etc? It's very handy. If I update a contact or calendar event on my Macbook, it's updated on my phone, iMac, and iPad in seconds... and vice versa. I couldn't imagine not having that.


I dont really use the ME email as my work requires us to use Exchange and I have all my mail go there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Keep on the lookout for the curtains to block out looking in the store interiors from the outside...coming soon...


----------



## pilotboy72

ronton3 said:


> It could be a demo package for an Apple HDTV.


This would be my guess as well.


----------



## bills

pilotboy72 said:


> This would be my guess as well.


none of the above,steve jobs called me last night and said apple sold to microsoft. yes


----------



## dpeters11

bills said:


> none of the above,steve jobs called me last night and said apple sold to microsoft. yes


Funny thing as there was a point where I thought something like that would happen, or Apple would go under completely. Though it ended up that Microsoft just ended up spending $150 million on non-voting shares.


----------



## tunce

Yeah and now Apple could buy Microsoft for cash. What a few years can do.


----------



## klang

Chris Blount said:


> What do you suppose is going on this weekend at the Apple stores?
> 
> http://www.bgr.com/2011/05/16/apple-planning-major-product-launch-for-10th-retail-anniversary/
> 
> I hope its the new MobileMe or Final Cut Pro.


According to macrumors it is a new iPad 2 app for store employees.


----------



## Rich

klang said:


> According to macrumors it is a new iPad 2 app for store employees.


Why would that cause them to be so secretive?

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001

rich584 said:


> Why would that cause them to be so secretive?
> 
> Rich


A good question you ask...


----------



## Laxguy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ....using it right now....see...there is hope... :lol:


:sure: Does this have anything to do with The Rapture?? (Coming soon to your neighborhood.)


----------



## Laxguy

tunce said:


> Yeah and now Apple could buy Microsoft for cash. What a few years can do.


Er, no.

But the tides, waiting for no man as they are wont to do, have changed. 
(Market Cap being larger doesn't mean they could purchase all the shares [or even 51%] of MS, though Apple has a sh**load of cash.)


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Laxguy said:


> :sure: Does this have anything to do with The Rapture?? (Coming soon to your neighborhood.)


:lol: That would explain the curtains...


----------



## Hutchinshouse

I'd love "flash support" to be the big news.


----------



## dpeters11

"Hutchinshouse" said:


> I'd love "flash support" to be the big news.


I hope they never support it. Flash needs to die a quick death.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

^^^
+1... Adobe is the joke of the IT security world. Vulnerabilities galore.

As much as I don't like Apple, I hate Adobe much worse.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I have confirmed through a reliable source that the "big surprise is *NOT* a Steve Jobs bobblehead.


----------



## raott

dpeters11 said:


> I hope they never support it. Flash needs to die a quick death.


But it isn't right now, that is the problem. The death of flash is vastly overblown at this point. Every local news station's website in my city uses Flash. Same with other major cities. When bin Laden was killed, cnn streamed the video of Obama's statement, guess what, needed flash for that too.


----------



## trh

ronton3 said:


> Sounds like the new cloud music service.


+1


----------



## Steve

wilbur_the_goose said:


> ^^^
> +1... Adobe is the joke of the IT security world. Vulnerabilities galore.
> 
> As much as I don't like Apple, I hate Adobe much worse.


OT to this thread, I know, but since we went there, I think even Adobe is hedging against the likely demise of Flash as more sites embrace HTML 5. As long as they can continue to sell and profit from web authoring tools, my guess is Adobe won't really care what we "save as".


----------



## dpeters11

"wilbur_the_goose" said:


> ^^^
> +1... Adobe is the joke of the IT security world. Vulnerabilities galore.
> 
> As much as I don't like Apple, I hate Adobe much worse.


It's a bit better in Chrome with the sandbox, but now that's been broken through.

Getting rid of acrobat reader, flash and Sun's JVM would do a lot. HTML 5 will help. There seems to be talk of built in PDF support in Windows 8.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

TUAW: Apple Store 2.0 launches with interactive iPads, more



> Apple Stores have opened with interactive iPad displays and more in Australia, where it's already Sunday morning.
> 
> Mac Prices Australia reports that iPads are being used throughout Apple Stores to display product information, compare products and even call Apple Store employes to customers who need assistance.


Link - http://www.tuaw.com/2011/05/21/apple-store-2-0-launches-with-interactive-ipads-more/


----------



## Lucavex

I'm not an Apple hater here, nor am I one of those Microsoft fanboys.

But it always amuses me to see Apple fanatics whipped into a frothy frenzy anytime something "new" happens. I have to give it to Mr. Jobs, he's a marketing genius. All the buzz and hype generated to simply unveil a handy tool for customers to use at the apple retail stores.

I'm 95% convinced that Steve Jobs could drop a deuce on a plate, hide it behind a black curtain, and the faithful flock would worship it as their golden calf.

He'd call it the "iPoo'd"


----------



## trh

Greg Alsobrook said:


> TUAW: Apple Store 2.0 launches with interactive iPads, more
> 
> Link - http://www.tuaw.com/2011/05/21/apple-store-2-0-launches-with-interactive-ipads-more/


zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Chris Blount

Lucavex said:


> I'm not an Apple hater here, nor am I one of those Microsoft fanboys.
> 
> But it always amuses me to see Apple fanatics whipped into a frothy frenzy anytime something "new" happens. I have to give it to Mr. Jobs, he's a marketing genius. All the buzz and hype generated to simply unveil a handy tool for customers to use at the apple retail stores.
> 
> I'm 95% convinced that Steve Jobs could drop a deuce on a plate, hide it behind a black curtain, and the faithful flock would worship it as their golden calf.
> 
> He'd call it the "iPoo'd"


People like to get excited about stuff. Nothing wrong with that. It's all about priorities. What might excite you could be stupid to someone else. The problem Apple has is the huge divide between the fans and haters.


----------



## Herdfan

Chris Blount said:


> The problem Apple has is the huge divide between the fans and *haters*.


That is what I don't get. Why would anyone hate a brand of computers? If you don't like them, fine, use something else. If you want them to work a different way, then get a job at Apple and try and convince them of the error of their ways.

Or are the haters jealous that they can't pay the Apple tax. That would actually make more sense than anything else.

Posted from a 27" iMac, 3.4 i7 with 8GB Ram and running WIN7 via Bootcamp and Fusion.


----------



## raott

Herdfan said:


> That is what I don't get. Why would anyone hate a brand of computers? If you don't like them, fine, use something else. If you want them to work a different way, then get a job at Apple and try and convince them of the error of their ways.
> 
> Or are the haters jealous that they can't pay the Apple tax. That would actually make more sense than anything else.
> 
> Posted from a 27" iMac, 3.4 i7 with 8GB Ram and running WIN7 via Bootcamp and Fusion.


Go to macrumors and post something positive about Android or Windows and you will bring a wrath of hate against you. Works both ways.


----------



## Herdfan

raott said:


> Go to macrumors and post something positive about Android or Windows and you will bring a wrath of hate against you. Works both ways.


And I don't get that either, except the idea that the possibility that Android could make iOS obsolete the Apple fanboys would not have an iPhone.

I have an iPhone and I love it, but if it went away tomorrow, I would move on to something else.


----------



## Laxguy

raott said:


> Go to macrumors and post something positive about Android or Windows and you will bring a wrath of hate against you. Works both ways.


Well, trolling has its price. But that's akin to going to a Ford forum and saying "Chevvies rock; Fords suck".

What some may be talking about, and what I mean, is the gratuitous hate/bashing/fear that pops up around Apple- and MS to be sure- when it's just the mention of them or their products.


----------



## raott

Laxguy said:


> Well, trolling has its price. But that's akin to going to a Ford forum and saying "Chevvies rock; Fords suck".
> 
> What some may be talking about, and what I mean, is the gratuitous hate/bashing/fear that pops up around Apple- and MS to be sure- when it's just the mention of them or their products.


No, not just posts that are trolling. Simple objective statements will bring the wrath.


----------



## Lucavex

Chris Blount said:


> People like to get excited about stuff. Nothing wrong with that. It's all about priorities. What might excite you could be stupid to someone else. The problem Apple has is the huge divide between the fans and haters.


I don't hate Apple, far from it. Steve Jobs is one of the smartest men alive, and his products speak to that intelligence. Personally, Apple products aren't right for me, because I'm a tinkerer by nature.

But I agree with you, the valley between Apple fans and it's haters is deeper than any I've seen. I think it has a lot to do with fanaticism on both ends. Apple fans are generally seen as almost religiously devout to Apple. Whereas the haters have even more reason to hate, because the more you love something, the more you'll feed the fires of those who love to hate it.


----------



## Herdfan

raott said:


> No, not just posts that are trolling. Simple objective statements will bring the wrath.


So true. In the "Windows on a Mac" forum at Macrumors, someone will always post something like "Why would you want to put Windows on a Mac?" This is in the forum dedicated to discussing it. Talk about trolling.

It's just my opinion, but Mac sales are where they are because you can put Windows on it. I know I would not have Mac's if I could not run Windows on them. There are just a few things I have to have Windows (MS Access for one) for.


----------



## Karen

I love my iPad so much I want to have it buried with me. I don't want a Mac computer tho. I have too much Windows stuff and don't want to run Windows on a Mac when I can run it on a perfectly good PC.


----------



## Laxguy

raott said:


> No, not just posts that are trolling. Simple objective statements will bring the wrath.


My point was _where _the statement was made. Particularly innocuous statements of fact or opinion in non-brand specific forums or threads- which, as you say, can bring on wrath. Or at least, obnoxious commentary.


----------



## Laxguy

Karen said:


> I love my iPad so much I want to have it buried with me. I don't want a Mac computer tho. I have too much Windows stuff and don't want to run Windows on a Mac when I can run it on a perfectly good PC.


King Tut would have, too!

But when your PC dies, get a Mac, and if you "need to", you can run 'Doze on it. But you'll get used to, then like a lot, the GUI within a week or two.


----------



## klang

I think between iPod, iPhone and iPad, Apple products have become mainstream. Most of us simply enjoy our products/toys without any amount of fanaticism involved.


----------



## Rich

Herdfan said:


> That is what I don't get. Why would anyone hate a brand of computers? If you don't like them, fine, use something else. If you want them to work a different way, then get a job at Apple and try and convince them of the error of their ways.
> 
> Or are the haters jealous that they can't pay the Apple tax. That would actually make more sense than anything else.
> 
> Posted from a 27" iMac, 3.4 i7 with 8GB Ram and running WIN7 via Bootcamp and Fusion.


Those that hate Apple products have probably never used them. I think it's that simple. What's to hate? They simply work better than the competition. I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Karen said:


> I love my iPad so much I want to have it buried with me. I don't want a Mac computer tho. I have too much Windows stuff and don't want to run Windows on a Mac when I can run it on a perfectly good PC.


Betcha the Mac runs Windows better than a PC. Just a WAG on my part, never tried it.

Rich


----------



## Herdfan

rich584 said:


> Betcha the Mac runs Windows better than a PC. Just a WAG on my part, never tried it.


I can't compare my Sandy Bridge i7 MBP and iMac against a Windows machine since I have never used a Windows machine with those processors, but my wife's Mac Mini with a *mobile* 2.2 Core 2 Duo and 4GB of ram runs windows better than my Dell *desktop* 2.4 Core 2 Duo with 4GB of ram.

It even runs Windows inside Fusion better than my Windows machine does.

My 3.4 i7 Sandy Bridge iMac with 8GB of ram runs Windows better than any computer I have ever had. Even inside Fusion.

I remember shortly after I got my MBP I walked into a meeting and pulled it out. Somebody commented that the software we were using wouldn't run on a Mac. I simply turned my computer around to show him, and the rest of the room, my MBP booted into Windows (I did a real boot that day since I could not afford to have any issues, but have since found out the software runs fine under Fusion) and more than a few jaws dropped. These people simply had no idea that you could run Windows on a Mac. Over the course of the day, more than a few people came over to admire it. They were especially jealous of the lit keyboard. I could type in the darkened room without issue.


----------



## Chris Blount

I loaded Windows 7 onto my 2011 MacBook Pro and dual boot using Bootcamp. It runs really great and I couldn't be happier. The Windows index is 7.2.


----------



## Herdfan

I think that is what mine was as well. Was yours limited by the video card?


----------



## Chris Blount

Herdfan said:


> I think that is what mine was as well. Was yours limited by the video card?


I would have to look again but I believe so.


----------



## Chris Blount

I was in the Apple store today. Here is what the new displays look like.

[YOUTUBEHD]-cB-HMcOVgY[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Laxguy

Chris Blount said:


> I was in the Apple store today. Here is what the new displays look like.


Nice! Do you get to choose which rep. comes over to talk to you? :hurah:


----------



## Rich

Herdfan said:


> I can't compare my Sandy Bridge i7 MBP and iMac against a Windows machine since I have never used a Windows machine with those processors, but my wife's Mac Mini with a *mobile* 2.2 Core 2 Duo and 4GB of ram runs windows better than my Dell *desktop* 2.4 Core 2 Duo with 4GB of ram.
> 
> It even runs Windows inside Fusion better than my Windows machine does.
> 
> My 3.4 i7 Sandy Bridge iMac with 8GB of ram runs Windows better than any computer I have ever had. Even inside Fusion.
> 
> I remember shortly after I got my MBP I walked into a meeting and pulled it out. Somebody commented that the software we were using wouldn't run on a Mac. I simply turned my computer around to show him, and the rest of the room, my MBP booted into Windows (I did a real boot that day since I could not afford to have any issues, but have since found out the software runs fine under Fusion) and more than a few jaws dropped. *These people simply had no idea* that you could run Windows on a Mac. Over the course of the day, more than a few people came over to admire it. They were especially jealous of the lit keyboard. I could type in the darkened room without issue.


That phrase says it all. Those folks that have never used a Mac have no idea what they can do. And yet, they deride them at every opportunity.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11

"rich584" said:


> That phrase says it all. Those folks that have never used a Mac have no idea what they can do. And yet, they deride them at every opportunity.
> 
> Rich


That happens on both sides. I've heard Mac fans deride PC's, especially on a virus level. In all that's been written about Mac Defender, particularly comments to Ed Bott' columns, I've seen a lot of comments from Mac fans saying that since they haven't seen it, it doesn't exist, it doesn't count because you have to enter your password, or those infected simply deserved it for falling for it.


----------



## trh

Herdfan said:


> They were especially jealous of the lit keyboard. I could type in the darkened room without issue.


As a touch typist, I can type in a darkened room without a lit keyboard.


----------



## tcusta00

"dpeters11" said:


> That happens on both sides. I've heard Mac fans deride PC's, especially on a virus level.


I've used PCs since Win 3.1. I just picked up my first Mac in 2010. I won't be buying another PC and it has nothing to do with viruses. I'm not naive enough to think that macs are invulnerable and my PCs have had very few viruses at all. It's about usability and the experience. I know I'll get flamed for describing it that way, but that's how it is for me and I'm sure others. You've gotta immerse yourself in the platform and use it (not just try it out) to know.


----------



## Herdfan

dpeters11 said:


> I've heard Mac fans deride PC's, especially on a virus level. In all that's been written about Mac Defender, I've seen a lot of comments from Mac fans saying that since they haven't seen it, it doesn't exist, .(Edited)


Well, Apple knows its real and will be issuing a software update in the next couple of days to remove it and warn users going forward.


----------



## spartanstew

So, what was the event?


----------



## dpeters11

"Herdfan" said:


> Well, Apple knows its real and will be issuing a software update in the next couple of days to remove it and warn users going forward.


That I hadn't heard, but good news.


----------



## dpeters11

"spartanstew" said:


> So, what was the event?


Interactive displays using iPads. So basically nothing


----------



## trh

I was hoping it was going to be iCloud, but no such luck.... yet.


----------



## Herdfan

dpeters11 said:


> That I hadn't heard, but good news.


http://support.apple.com/kb/ht4650


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> That happens on both sides. I've heard Mac fans deride PC's, especially on a virus level. In all that's been written about Mac Defender, particularly comments to Ed Bott' columns, I've seen a lot of comments from Mac fans saying that since they haven't seen it, it doesn't exist, it doesn't count because you have to enter your password, or those infected simply deserved it for falling for it.


Having used both, the Macs more intensely, I have no problem deriding the PCs. The only thing that bothers me is the price of the Macs. But I have to say that my HP desktop and Lenovo laptop are good performers, as good as the Macs were in '94 when I stopped using them. I can't imagine how good a Mac must be today. I started to buy one, cost was a bit over two grand, but I came to my senses. All I do is use a computer to access the Net, why pay over $2000 for that?

Rich


----------



## Chris Blount

rich584 said:


> Having used both, the Macs more intensely, I have no problem deriding the PCs. The only thing that bothers me is the price of the Macs. But I have to say that my HP desktop and Lenovo laptop are good performers, as good as the Macs were in '94 when I stopped using them. I can't imagine how good a Mac must be today. I started to buy one, cost was a bit over two grand, but I came to my senses. All I do is use a computer to access the Net, why pay over $2000 for that?
> 
> Rich


I'm pretty sure you already know the $1200 Macs perform quite well. 

What you said earlier was pretty much true. People who deride Macs have never actually owned one and the hate is usually based on the culture. I know, I was one of them.


----------



## Rich

Chris Blount said:


> I'm pretty sure you already know the $1200 Macs perform quite well.


Yup, but I thought I'd get the top of the line. Altho a top of the line HP does cost about as much as the 27" all-in-one Mac. But I'd never consider wasting my money on a top of the line HP. The HP desktop I have is loaded and it cost about $1100 or so three or four years ago.



> What you said earlier was pretty much true. People who deride Macs have never actually owned one and the hate is usually based on the culture. I know, I was one of them.


I think a lot of that comes from hackers. A Mac isn't (or wasn't, way back when I was using them) exactly a hacker's delight.

Now I have to go see what I can get for $1200 from the Apple Store....:lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich

Chris Blount said:


> I'm pretty sure you already know the $1200 Macs perform quite well.


Only a 21" screen. I'm using a 24" screen and after perusing the on-line Apple Store, I'd still want the most expensive model. I've got this thing about stuff that's more expensive will probably give me more satisfaction. I think I'll stop in an Apple Store and check them out. Perhaps I'll change my mind if I lay my hands on one. That 27" model for two grand just looks like something I'd like. It's not like I buy computers every year. Now I'm justifying the cost...:lol:

Rich


----------



## Chris Blount

rich584 said:


> Only a 21" screen. I'm using a 24" screen and after perusing the on-line Apple Store, I'd still want the most expensive model. I've got this thing about stuff that's more expensive will probably give me more satisfaction. I think I'll stop in an Apple Store and check them out. Perhaps I'll change my mind if I lay my hands on one. That 27" model for two grand just looks like something I'd like. It's not like I buy computers every year. Now I'm justifying the cost...:lol:
> 
> Rich


One thing to think about. You can save some money by getting the 21.5" screen and hooking up your 24" as a second monitor. This actually gives you more screen real estate than the 27" at much less cost.

I run Windows 7 in a virtual environment so I get a kick out of running OSX on one screen and Windows 7 on the other.


----------



## tcusta00

Rich, another consideration that Airrocker pointed out to me not too long ago is that modern macs have resale value. After two years you're going to have retained at least half the the value. I plan on playing the upgrade game every year or so with my MacBook to stay current and keep the value.

I don't know of any PC where you can say that half the value is retained after even a year.


----------



## Losana

I had fun last week cleaning out a mac with Mac Defender on it. My sister in law had the redirecter and she was going to pay to install the fake antivirus. The fix from Apple would be a welcome by me because smart people will always do dumb things. 

I use a Mac laptop with boot camp and virtual Windows 7 and recommened to others if cost is not a factor.


----------



## Laxguy

trh said:


> As a touch typist, I can type in a darkened room without a lit keyboard.


So can I. But a lighted keyboard makes the experience way better.


----------



## Laxguy

tcusta00 said:


> Rich, another consideration that Airrocker pointed out to me not too long ago is that modern macs have resale value. After two years you're going to have retained at least half the the value. I plan on playing the upgrade game every year or so with my MacBook to stay current and keep the value.
> 
> I don't know of any PC where you can say that half the value is retained after even a year.


That's a great plan! I wish I could follow it, but I have sitting under one table three desktops that are superseded......


----------



## Laxguy

Losana said:


> I had fun last week cleaning out a mac with Mac Defender on it. My sister in law had the redirecter and she was going to pay to install the fake antivirus. The fix from Apple would be a welcome by me because smart people will always do dumb things.
> 
> I use a Mac laptop with boot camp and virtual Windows 7 and recommened to others if cost is not a factor.


This Defender thing- it's really a phishing scheme, isn't it, but one done via web and not e=mail?


----------



## Chris Blount

tcusta00 said:


> Rich, another consideration that Airrocker pointed out to me not too long ago is that modern macs have resale value. After two years you're going to have retained at least half the the value. I plan on playing the upgrade game every year or so with my MacBook to stay current and keep the value.
> 
> I don't know of any PC where you can say that half the value is retained after even a year.


Agree. I get at least half even after 2 years. Sometimes more.

I look closely at the new models and weigh the price I'm going to pay vs the upgrade improvements. I've noticed that I usually skip 1 or 2 generations. It seems that iMacs and Macbooks go through major revisions every 1 1/2 to 2 years.

Of course, as far as iPhones and iPads, I'm there on the first day.


----------



## djlong

dpeters11 said:


> That happens on both sides. I've heard Mac fans deride PC's, especially on a virus level. In all that's been written about Mac Defender, particularly comments to Ed Bott' columns, I've seen a lot of comments from Mac fans saying that since they haven't seen it, it doesn't exist, it doesn't count because you have to enter your password, or those infected simply deserved it for falling for it.


There's an irony in that. The Mac is advertised as the computer for those who are NOT technically inclined - you know, it passes "the mommy test". And yet the rabid element of Mac fans are deriding those infected for not being technically inclined and how they should know better.


----------



## Laxguy

djlong said:


> There's an irony in that. The Mac is advertised as the computer for those who are NOT technically inclined - you know, it passes "the mommy test". And yet the rabid element of Mac fans are deriding those infected for not being technically inclined and how they should know better.


Perhaps we should simply dismiss the rabid element of any group!

My (superficial) understanding of the scheme is that it isn't about technical savvy at all.


----------



## Shades228

tcusta00 said:


> Rich, another consideration that Airrocker pointed out to me not too long ago is that modern macs have resale value. After two years you're going to have retained at least half the the value. I plan on playing the upgrade game every year or so with my MacBook to stay current and keep the value.
> 
> I don't know of any PC where you can say that half the value is retained after even a year.


You can sell a PC after 2 years for half of what you paid. The difference is if it's worth it. Selling a PC you spent $800 for $400 doesn't really seem worth it so you just hold onto it. Plus most people will upgrade their PC before just getting a new one.


----------



## dpeters11

"djlong" said:


> There's an irony in that. The Mac is advertised as the computer for those who are NOT technically inclined - you know, it passes "the mommy test". And yet the rabid element of Mac fans are deriding those infected for not being technically inclined and how they should know better.


The Mac world is full of irony. Just compare the 1984 commercial to the iOS environment today.


----------



## tcusta00

Shades228 said:


> You can sell a PC after 2 years for half of what you paid. The difference is if it's worth it. Selling a PC you spent $800 for $400 doesn't really seem worth it so you just hold onto it. Plus most people will upgrade their PC before just getting a new one.


I have this. Bought in January last year. Barely used.

How much would you offer me for it?


----------



## spartanstew

$350


----------



## Laxguy

spartanstew said:


> $350


$250
:nono2:


----------



## tcusta00

spartanstew said:


> $350


Sounds about right. And... Sold. You pay shipping.

It's lost over 50% of its value in a year.


----------



## spartanstew

Year and a half.


----------



## tcusta00

spartanstew said:


> Year and a half.


Since we're splitting hairs... a year and a third.

Four year old $700 Mac: http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-Mac-mini-...5131150?pt=Apple_Desktops&hash=item2c5cc7600e

More than half its value retained.


----------



## Lucavex

I understand why folks use Apple products. They're easy, they're reliable, and they just work. Yeah, you'll pay out the nose for a decent Apple computer, but if you have the disposable income and want a hassle-free system, then go for it.

But, really? Resale value? Seriously? I understand resale value being important on a car, or a home, but a computer? How is that a selling point?

Oh, and I built a computer in 2008 for roughly $800.00.
I sold it two months ago for $350.00

Anyone who says Apple computers retain more resale value than PC computers is feeding you a sales-pitch. There may be a difference in resale value, but the divide is so small it's nearly negligible.

Me? I'm a die-hard PC guy. Not because I think I'm better than everyone, not because I think Macs are garbage, but because I like to tinker, and I don't want to pay 30% more for a computer that "just works" and does the same things a PC can do.

Were I an audio or video engineer, I'd probably use a Mac. Operating Systems loosely based on the Unix architecture tend to be more efficient with its resources so audio/video editing is much better on a Mac computer.

I'm nobody special. I'm just your average guy that likes to "do it yourself" and PCs fit that need nicely with me. I've used Macs, and yeah they're all well and good, but they just aren't for me.

I hate the stigma I get, though, when I quietly voice that I prefer PCs over Apples. I'm labeled an "Apple Hater" or a "PC Fanboy", and generally get ganged up on by the Apple folks in any forum or thread. It's not that I'm trying to stir up the crowd, but I think it's important to have both sides of the fence talking.

Ah well, I can't get too upset about how things typically turn out. The debate of Mac Vs. PC has always been polarizing.


----------



## Herdfan

Lucavex said:


> But, really? Resale value? Seriously? I understand resale value being important on a car, or a home, but a computer? How is that a selling point?
> 
> Oh, and I built a computer in 2008 for roughly $800.00.
> I sold it two months ago for $350.00
> 
> Anyone who says Apple computers retain more resale value than PC computers is feeding you a sales-pitch. There may be a difference in resale value, but the divide is so small it's nearly negligible.


Actually it was. Other than the Mini I bought for my wife and daughter, my MBP was my first Mac. And it was not cheap, so the idea that in a year I could get out of it if it wasn't what I needed was important.

And I don't think you can compare the resale value using lower end machines. The case and components would be worth something to someone who wants to tinker. How much will a Dell XPS 17 laptop with a price of just under $2000 be worth in 3 years compared to a 17" MBP at $2500? I think you would get your $500 "Apple Tax" back and probably a little more.


----------



## tcusta00

Sigh

Apparently my example was wholly ignored.


----------



## Lucavex

Herdfan said:


> Actually it was. Other than the Mini I bought for my wife and daughter, my MBP was my first Mac. And it was not cheap, so the idea that in a year I could get out of it if it wasn't what I needed was important.
> 
> And I don't think you can compare the resale value using lower end machines. The case and components would be worth something to someone who wants to tinker. How much will a Dell XPS 17 laptop with a price of just under $2000 be worth in 3 years compared to a 17" MBP at $2500? I think you would get your $500 "Apple Tax" back and probably a little more.


Hey now, that custom rig was a high-end gaming rig! I was quite proud of it. Cheap, too. Still runs 99% of the modern games that get released.

A High-End XPS 17" from 3 years back Would still fetch a decent price. While granted, the Apple computers DO retain their resale value better than PCs, I still maintain the difference in resale value should not be a selling point. Buy your computers based on price, specs, performance, what you need, and what you want. Resale value shouldn't be part of the equation, IMO.

And no, tcusta, your example wasn't ignored, but I could easily drum up an ebay listing that would rebuttal your resale theory. Showcasing one sale isn't exactly proving a point, and eBay isn't a great way of proving economic points. The same way Wikipedia isn't a great resource to cite on your doctoral dissertation.

I digress. tcusta, I never said your point wasn't VALID, I even agreed that apple computers retain more of their resale value. However, I still contend it's not enough of a difference in resale to talk it up as a selling point. And I feel is necessary to stress AGAIN that I'm not an Apple Hater, just a guy who happens to have a different viewpoint.


----------



## Chris Blount

Lucavex said:


> I understand why folks use Apple products. They're easy, they're reliable, and they just work. Yeah, you'll pay out the nose for a decent Apple computer, but if you have the disposable income and want a hassle-free system, then go for it.
> 
> But, really? Resale value? Seriously? I understand resale value being important on a car, or a home, but a computer? How is that a selling point?
> 
> Oh, and I built a computer in 2008 for roughly $800.00.
> I sold it two months ago for $350.00
> 
> Anyone who says Apple computers retain more resale value than PC computers is feeding you a sales-pitch. There may be a difference in resale value, but the divide is so small it's nearly negligible.
> 
> Me? I'm a die-hard PC guy. Not because I think I'm better than everyone, not because I think Macs are garbage, but because I like to tinker, and I don't want to pay 30% more for a computer that "just works" and does the same things a PC can do.
> 
> Were I an audio or video engineer, I'd probably use a Mac. Operating Systems loosely based on the Unix architecture tend to be more efficient with its resources so audio/video editing is much better on a Mac computer.
> 
> I'm nobody special. I'm just your average guy that likes to "do it yourself" and PCs fit that need nicely with me. I've used Macs, and yeah they're all well and good, but they just aren't for me.
> 
> I hate the stigma I get, though, when I quietly voice that I prefer PCs over Apples. I'm labeled an "Apple Hater" or a "PC Fanboy", and generally get ganged up on by the Apple folks in any forum or thread. It's not that I'm trying to stir up the crowd, but I think it's important to have both sides of the fence talking.
> 
> Ah well, I can't get too upset about how things typically turn out. The debate of Mac Vs. PC has always been polarizing.


Well written. I like to tinker as well which is why I built my own PC's for years. It was great fun for a while and then I discovered that I was running into brick walls quickly. For instance, when I started editing HD video, it seems that every year or so as things progressed, I had to buy a new video card just to keep up. Then, every 2 years at least, I needed to replace the entire motherboard and chip just to keep up with other advances in gaming or other CPU intensive programs. It got expensive after a while. After I added up the long term cost, I quickly realized that I can spend the same amount of money all in one shot and get better performance from a Mac. It was simply a question of economics.

Just because you prefer a PC doesn't mean you are an Apple hater but it's easy to lump everyone into one set because many PC users are vocal about the silly reasons they dislike Apple.


----------



## Lucavex

Chris Blount said:


> Well written. I like to tinker as well which is why I built my own PC's for years. It was great fun for a while and then I discovered that I was running into brick walls quickly. For instance, when I started editing HD video, it seems that every year or so as things progressed, I had to buy a new video card just to keep up. Then, every 2 years at least, I needed to replace the entire motherboard and chip just to keep up with other advances in gaming or other CPU intensive programs. It got expensive after a while. After I added up the long term cost, I quickly realized that I can spend the same amount of money all in one shot and get better performance from a Mac. It was simply a question of economics.
> 
> Just because you prefer a PC doesn't mean you are an Apple hater but it's easy to lump everyone into one set because many PC users are vocal about the silly reasons they dislike Apple.


Agreed 100%, If I did HD Video editing, I would be in the market for a high-end Mac in a heartbeat. However as it stands now, I do some light gaming, tinker a lot, and like to play around with OS customization, and Linux. Heck on my XPS I've got Win7 and Dual-Boot into Ubuntu. (Ubuntu is a great starter Linux build. Love it.)

I occasionally tease at some light video editing, but nothing that requires a lot of resources, so a PC is perfect for me. I'm not one of those guys who rages at the heavens each time a new apple product is announced.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I disagree that the resale value of Macs is not a selling point... or is negligible compared to PCs. I sold a three year old, bottom of the line, $999 Macbook for $650. That's a 65% return on a 3 year old laptop. That's just plain not going to happen with a PC with standard specs. Sorry.










I view Macs as an investment. As long as you're willing to pay the "Apple Tax" one time, it's smooth sailing from there. Like that Macbook. I got the brand new model for 350 bucks. Same with iPhones. I haven't paid for an iPhone since the first model. I've _made_ money upgrading every year.


----------



## raott

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I disagree that the resale value of Macs is not a selling point... or is negligible compared to PCs. I sold a three year old, bottom of the line, $999 Macbook for $650. That's a 65% return on a 3 year old laptop. That's just plain not going to happen with a PC with standard specs. Sorry.


As a new mac purchaser and user, the resale value factored in to the extent that it made the Apple Tax more bearable during the initial purchase.

With that said, I don't think the Apple tax is quite as much as it is made out to be. I realize on a component to component basis it is, but the overall package (size, weight, screen, battery life), I'm not so sure.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Same with iPhones. I haven't paid for an iPhone since the first model. I've _made_ money upgrading every year.


Went ahead and dug up those auctions just for fun. I've gotten the new model for $199 each time. As I said, I made money...


----------



## Herdfan

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Went ahead and dug up those auctions just for fun. I've gotten the new model for $199 each time. As I said, I made money...


Same here with the iPhone. Even made $100 selling my 4 with a cracked screen.


----------



## Laxguy

Herdfan said:


> Same here with the iPhone. Even made $100 selling my 4 with a cracked screen.


So, you have the 5 now??? 
You're way ahead of the curve! 
Joking aside, did you get a new 4 from Apple or ATT?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Now that the "weekend event" is over....bet the Jobs bobbleheads would have been a bigger hit. 

...and just think what those would re-sell for on eBay... :lol:


----------



## Lucavex

Goodness, those are some decent resale numbers.

I may have to recant my previous statements about Macs resale value Vs. PC being negligible. Those are some good resales.

I'm still against the "Apple Tax", and won't be joining the club anytime soon, but those numbers don't lie. And that's multiple sales, I can't say that's just a one-off occurrence.


----------



## Chris Blount

Yeah, when I sold my iPhone 3GS last year to buy my iPhone 4, I got $450 for it.

I recently sold a 2 year old Macbook Pro for $800 (purchased for $1100) and a 2 year old iMac for $750 (purchased for $1100). I could have got more for them on E-Bay but I sold them locally to some friends that wanted to get into the Mac thing. After selling both, I purchased the latest versions of the hardware.

Basically, once you buy your first Mac, you never pay full price again.

Oh and one other thing. I haven't tried this myself but I have heard that if you buy with the Apple education discount online, it's unlikely Apple will check to make sure you are a student.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Now that the "weekend event" is over....bet the Jobs bobbleheads would have been a bigger hit.
> 
> ...and just think what those would re-sell for on eBay... :lol:


*For those of you who thought I was kidding...*

*The item on the right went up for auction @$2500....*


----------



## raott

Lucavex said:


> Goodness, those are some decent resale numbers.
> 
> I may have to recant my previous statements about Macs resale value Vs. PC being negligible. Those are some good resales.
> 
> I'm still against the "Apple Tax", and won't be joining the club anytime soon, but those numbers don't lie. And that's multiple sales, I can't say that's just a one-off occurrence.


I was where you are one time. Couldn't see how anyone could justify paying more money for less specs and overpriced upgrades. Then I used one and bought one. A mac isn't perfect, there are some strange quirks that make things more difficult, but overall, with a fairly powerful HP laptop in my house and a macbook pro in my house, I rarely use the HP.

With that said, I would never use a mac for my gaming rig. I prefer a handbuilt windows machine I can build cheap and upgrade cheap.


----------



## Herdfan

Laxguy said:


> Joking aside, did you get a new 4 from Apple or ATT?


AT&T. I had a line that was eligible for an upgrade to a new phone, so I used that line to get a new iPhone. After that transaction was complete, the salesperson moved that phone over to my number. So it was only $199 vs $299 at the Apple store and they keep the old phone. Sold the cracked one on ebay for $299 in 1 minute (Seriously, 1 minute. Got the listing confirmation email at 4:29, and a your item has been sold email at 4:30).

I had replaced the battery on my 3G and the screen on my daughter's touch, but did not want to try it with the 4.


----------



## Rich

Chris Blount said:


> One thing to think about. You can save some money by getting the 21.5" screen and hooking up your 24" as a second monitor. This actually gives you more screen real estate than the 27" at much less cost.
> 
> I run Windows 7 in a virtual environment so I get a kick out of running OSX on one screen and Windows 7 on the other.


Kinda got my hidey-hole stuffed. I could give my big monitor to the wife. No room for another monitor in here tho. Good thought, I'll give it some consideration. I really ought to get a contractor in here and have the whole room redone, but I like the idea of using a whole room as a junction box. I suppose I'd get used to the smaller screen. Food for thought. I gotta get to an Apple Store and take one for a test drive.

Rich


----------



## Rich

tcusta00 said:


> Rich, another consideration that Airrocker pointed out to me not too long ago is that modern macs have resale value. After two years you're going to have retained at least half the the value. I plan on playing the upgrade game every year or so with my MacBook to stay current and keep the value.
> 
> I don't know of any PC where you can say that half the value is retained after even a year.


None that I know of, but I don't change computers unless technology passes them by.

Yeah, I do understand that the resale value is good. More food for thought.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> So can I. But a lighted keyboard makes the experience way better.


So can I. Just thought I'd ignore that post. A lighted keyboard is an immense upgrade over the unlighted keyboard, I think. I gave my granddaughter the unlighted keyboard. I'm always in a dark room when I use my big desktop and the illuminated keyboard is very handy.

My son's got a blue light keyboard and mine is white. Still trying to decide which I like better. His is bigger than mine, I like that.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Shades228 said:


> You can sell a PC after 2 years for half of what you paid. The difference is if it's worth it. Selling a PC you spent $800 for $400 doesn't really seem worth it so you just hold onto it. Plus most people will upgrade their PC before just getting a new one.


I find that four years is about all I can get out of a PC. After that it becomes technically challenged. I've got a bunch of old ones that I have to take apart and destroy the HDDs on, the wife does the taxes on them.

Rich


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> The Mac world is full of irony. Just compare the 1984 commercial to the iOS environment today.


Yeah, but in 1984-85 I was using a DOS machine. Remember the "C" prompt? Then I saw my first Mac and just had to have one.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Lucavex said:


> I understand why folks use Apple products. They're easy, they're reliable, and they just work. Yeah, you'll pay out the nose for a decent Apple computer, but if you have the disposable income and want a hassle-free system, then go for it.
> 
> But, really? Resale value? Seriously? I understand resale value being important on a car, or a home, but a computer? How is that a selling point?
> 
> Oh, and I built a computer in 2008 for roughly $800.00.
> I sold it two months ago for $350.00
> 
> Anyone who says Apple computers retain more resale value than PC computers is feeding you a sales-pitch. There may be a difference in resale value, but the divide is so small it's nearly negligible.
> 
> Me? I'm a die-hard PC guy. Not because I think I'm better than everyone, not because I think Macs are garbage, but because I like to tinker, and I don't want to pay 30% more for a computer that "just works" and does the same things a PC can do.
> 
> Were I an audio or video engineer, I'd probably use a Mac. Operating Systems loosely based on the Unix architecture tend to be more efficient with its resources so audio/video editing is much better on a Mac computer.
> 
> I'm nobody special. I'm just your average guy that likes to "do it yourself" and PCs fit that need nicely with me. I've used Macs, and yeah they're all well and good, but they just aren't for me.
> 
> I hate the stigma I get, though, when I quietly voice that I prefer PCs over Apples. I'm labeled an "Apple Hater" or a "PC Fanboy", and generally get ganged up on by the Apple folks in any forum or thread. It's not that I'm trying to stir up the crowd, but I think it's important to have both sides of the fence talking.
> 
> Ah well, I can't get too upset about how things typically turn out. The debate of Mac Vs. PC has always been polarizing.


I can understand you POV. And agree with it.

Rich


----------



## Shades228

rich584 said:


> I find that four years is about all I can get out of a PC. After that it becomes technically challenged. I've got a bunch of old ones that I have to take apart and destroy the HDDs on, the wife does the taxes on them.
> 
> Rich


4 years I think is a good time frame to upgrade as well. Based on how it was built sometimes you can get away with just upgrading the CPU/RAM/GPU and you're good to go.

I also recommend that every year you back up your data and wipe your HD clean and start from scratch. This does more for performance than anything.


----------



## Rich

Shades228 said:


> 4 years I think is a good time frame to upgrade as well. Based on how it was built sometimes you can get away with just upgrading the CPU/RAM/GPU and you're good to go.
> 
> I also recommend that every year you back up your data and wipe your HD clean and start from scratch. This does more for performance than anything.


I just did that with my Lenovo laptop and it did make a big difference in performance.

Rich


----------



## Chris Blount

Shades228 said:


> I also recommend that every year you back up your data and wipe your HD clean and start from scratch. This does more for performance than anything.


That's one thing I don't miss. You never have to do that with Macs.


----------



## Lucavex

Chris Blount said:


> That's one thing I don't miss. You never have to do that with Macs.


That's one thing I actually enjoy doing. I'm not too organized when it comes to my media, so about once a year I'll get an external HDD, organize all my media, dump it onto the external drive, then wipe and reinstall. It's almost cathartic to do it! Like spring cleaning, but for geeks.


----------



## Laxguy

Chris Blount said:


> That's one thing I don't miss. You never have to do that with Macs.


Not since OSX v1.2!

Another nice thing after getting away from 9.xx is Migration Assistant. Setting up a new Mac from an old one is a breeze, pretty much "set it and forget it". Even with Mega Gigs, run it over night, and the new Mac is ready to rock'n'roll.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Shocking news. :eek2:

I spent about 1 1/2 hours in the Apple store near my home yesterday.

iPad2's all over the place...saw the new "self-help" setups.

That is all.


----------



## Rich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Shocking news. :eek2:
> 
> I spent about 1 1/2 hours in the Apple store near my home yesterday.
> 
> iPad2's all over the place...saw the new "self-help" setups.
> 
> That is all.


I was thinking about taking a ride up to the local Apple Store today, but I'm afraid of what I might buy....:lol:

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001

rich584 said:


> I was thinking about taking a ride up to the local Apple Store today, but I'm afraid of what I might buy....:lol:


That didn't stop me.

Mine was more of a "discovery and research" mission...learned a few "interesting rumor" things from the Manager...not gonna spread any rumor stuff here though...but I have reason to believe what he told me might actually materialize in an iPad3 product.

I also spent an additional hour or so with an iPad2 at the nearby Best Buy...much less "exciting". :lol:

In any case...between my previous 40 hours of hands on with an iPad, along with this "discovery" visit...I have a pretty good idea what an iPad2 brings to the table....should I decide to make a tablet purchase some time in the near future.


----------



## Rich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That didn't stop me.
> 
> Mine was more of a "discovery and research" mission...learned a few "interesting rumor" things from the Manager...not gonna spread any rumor stuff here though...but I have reason to believe what he told me might actually materialize in an iPad3 product.
> 
> I also spent an additional hour or so with an iPad2 at the nearby Best Buy...much less "exciting". :lol:
> 
> In any case...between my previous 40 hours of hands on with an iPad, along with this "discovery" visit...I have a pretty good idea what an iPad2 brings to the table....should I decide to make a tablet purchase some time in the near future.


I'm afraid I'll come home with the 27" Mac.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001

rich584 said:


> I'm afraid I'll come home with the 27" Mac.


Just leave your house deed & car title at home...you'll be safe then.


----------



## Rich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just leave your house deed & car title at home...you'll be safe then.


Just had one bathroom renovation completed, the next one begins in a couple weeks. We are bleeding money at the moment. Also getting some crowns for some of my teeth. This is all very expensive. I saw a faucet set for $919 at one of the local bathroom supply houses the other day. What could possibly make a faucet worth that much money?

Rich


----------



## Chris Blount

rich584 said:


> Also getting some crowns for some of my teeth. This is all very expensive.


 My dentist has been telling me I need crowns for my teeth for years. I just tell him to fill them because I have more important things to buy.


----------



## klang

rich584 said:


> What could possibly make a faucet worth that much money?


Powered by iOS?


----------



## Rich

Chris Blount said:


> My dentist has been telling me I need crowns for my teeth for years. I just tell him to fill them because I have more important things to buy.


One of my best friends followed that route for years and ended up getting talked into getting all his teeth pulled and having implants. Huge mistake on his part. He's been in constant pain for a year and talks like he has a mouth full of oatmeal. At a thousand dollars a crown, I think it's well worth it to save the teeth. Especially the bottom teeth. An upper denture is easy to get used to, but the bottom dentures are nightmares. My father went thru that. Ended up walking around with no bottom teeth.

Take care of yourself first, then buy your toys would be my suggestion. In the long run, you'll find that's the best thing to do. I know I have found that to be true.

Rich


----------



## Rich

klang said:


> Powered by iOS?


I asked the saleswoman for a spec sheet on that faucet set and she looked at me like I was crazy. I really wanted to see one. What could possibly make a faucet cost that much? Baffles me.

I do know that buying them at a Home Depot or a Lowes is an act of futility. You just end up replacing them in a couple years. We ended up getting a faucet that "only" cost almost $600. More expensive than a good toilet.

Rich


----------



## Herdfan

rich584 said:


> I'm afraid I'll come home with the 27" Mac.


You would not regret it.  I love mine.


----------



## Rich

Herdfan said:


> You would not regret it.  I love mine.


Just a matter of time...:lol:

Rich


----------



## Steve

rich584 said:


> Just a matter of time...:lol:


You gotta prioritize, Rich. What do you use more often, a faucet or a computer? :lol:


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> You gotta prioritize, Rich. What do you use more often, a faucet or a computer? :lol:


The bathrooms I left to my wife. If she's not happy with them at least I won't have to spend years listening to her complain. I just turned her loose in that horribly overpriced store. Seemed like the rational thing to do. And the first bathroom came out beautifully. From a bathroom that I was ashamed of, to a literal work of art.

Of course I use the computers more than the bathrooms, but what the bathrooms cost won't stop me from getting that 27" Mac, I hope. 

Rich


----------



## Rich

Just got back from the Apple Store. What a nightmare! Place was packed and with all the electronics on in the store the A/C unit was overpowered. Place stunk like a locker room. Never again on a holiday or a weekend. I did get to lay my hands on the 27" all-in-one computer and it was so hot it's a wonder it was still working. I played with it for about five minutes and had to get out of there. Store was so noisy the salespeople had to yell at the customers to be heard.

Disappointed. :nono2:

Rich


----------



## tcusta00

rich584 said:


> Just got back from the Apple Store. What a nightmare! Place was packed and with all the electronics on in the store the A/C unit was overpowered. Place stunk like a locker room. Never again on a holiday or a weekend. I did get to lay my hands on the 27" all-in-one computer and it was so hot it's a wonder it was still working. I played with it for about five minutes and had to get out of there. Store was so noisy the salespeople had to yell at the customers to be heard.
> 
> Disappointed. :nono2:
> 
> Rich


Those places have become circus sideshows since they started carrying all the coveted hardware the past few years. Two years ago it was possible to go in there and find a device you wanted to check out and play with it for a bit. Now... not so much. Your experience has become what I've come to expect from those stores.


----------



## Rich

tcusta00 said:


> Those places have become circus sideshows since they started carrying all the coveted hardware the past few years. Two years ago it was possible to go in there and find a device you wanted to check out and play with it for a bit. Now... not so much. Your experience has become what I've come to expect from those stores.


I'm used to going to malls in the early morning during the week. Had no idea how many people would be there today. A mistake I will learn from.

Rich


----------



## Chris Blount

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I've got about 80+ hours hands on with an iPad2 now...but not quite ready to do a review yet. I can almost feel the disappointment about it...but perhaps some day...





hdtvfan0001 said:


> In any case...between my previous 40 hours of hands on with an iPad, along with this "discovery" visit...I have a pretty good idea what an iPad2 brings to the table....should I decide to make a tablet purchase some time in the near future.


Not to get technical but you really need to get your story straight.


----------



## Chris Blount

rich584 said:


> Just got back from the Apple Store. What a nightmare! Place was packed and with all the electronics on in the store the A/C unit was overpowered. Place stunk like a locker room. Never again on a holiday or a weekend. I did get to lay my hands on the 27" all-in-one computer and it was so hot it's a wonder it was still working. I played with it for about five minutes and had to get out of there. Store was so noisy the salespeople had to yell at the customers to be heard.
> 
> Disappointed. :nono2:
> 
> Rich


Yeah I agree. I usually try to avoid the Apple store on the weekend. You will have a much more pleasant experience on a weekday.


----------



## Rich

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah I agree. I usually try to avoid the Apple store on the weekend. You will have a much more pleasant experience on a weekday.


All I could think about yesterday was that they had this big secret planned and all it did was turn on more electronic devices and the A/C unit couldn't deal with the heat generated by all those devices. Can't help but wonder if anyone at Apple considered the increased heat that all those wonderful new ways to test and play with the equipment would generate.

I do plan to stop at a nicer store this week around ten thirty. Place is always relatively empty at that time. I did check out the 21" all-in-one Macs. I could live with one of them. I just hate to give up a quad core HP for a dual core computer. I'd really rather have that big one.

Rich


----------



## Chris Blount

rich584 said:


> All I could think about yesterday was that they had this big secret planned and all it did was turn on more electronic devices and the A/C unit couldn't deal with the heat generated by all those devices. Can't help but wonder if anyone at Apple considered the increased heat that all those wonderful new ways to test and play with the equipment would generate.
> 
> I do plan to stop at a nicer store this week around ten thirty. Place is always relatively empty at that time. I did check out the 21" all-in-one Macs. I could live with one of them. I just hate to give up a quad core HP for a dual core computer. I'd really rather have that big one.
> 
> Rich


The 21.5" iMacs are quad core as well. Just no hyperthreading but they are still quite fast. Also, as you know, UNIX (which is what OSX is based on) is more efficient so it's kind of hard to compare hardware specs between Windows and OSX machines.


----------



## Rich

Chris Blount said:


> The 21.5" iMacs are quad core as well. Just no hyperthreading but they are still quite fast. Also, as you know, UNIX (which is what OSX is based on) is more efficient so it's kind of hard to compare hardware specs between Windows and OSX machines.


Good to know. I didn't see that in the specs. My bad. My neighbor said a new OS, Lion, is coming out in a couple months. I guess I'd be better off waiting for that, no? I hate waiting when my heart is filled with lust...:lol:

Rich


----------



## Chris Blount

rich584 said:


> Good to know. I didn't see that in the specs. My bad. My neighbor said a new OS, Lion, is coming out in a couple months. I guess I'd be better off waiting for that, no? I hate waiting when my heart is filled with lust...:lol:
> 
> Rich


No need to wait. The hardware that's in the iMacs now are "Lion Ready". The upgrade to Lion will most likely be very cheap like $30 or something.


----------



## klang

The upgrade to Snow Leopard was only $29 so the impending release of Lion shouldn't hold you back.

I've not noticed either the iPad or iPad2 give off much heat but maybe after running for awhile.

My 27" iMac (i5 Quad) does throw some serious heat out the top vents at times.


----------



## Rich

Chris Blount said:


> No need to wait. The hardware that's in the iMacs now are "Lion Ready". The upgrade to Lion will most likely be very cheap like $30 or something.


Does that mean that I could just load the new OS and not have to backup and reload all my info? I hate doing that.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11

rich584 said:


> Yeah, but in 1984-85 I was using a DOS machine. Remember the "C" prompt? Then I saw my first Mac and just had to have one.
> 
> Rich


Couple of days late, but just noticed this.

Yes, I do remember the C prompt...I learned a lot about computers when a game would tell me I needed so many more kilobytes of free memory, or got an IRQ conflict. I still use the command prompt actually.

My main point was that Apple now is more Big Brother than IBM or Microsoft ever were. The old Microsoft joke "Windows isn't done till Lotus won't run" was just that. With Apple, they just deny an app access to the App Store, or make an app put an NC-17 rating in, even though there's nothing the app lets you see that you can't pull up the exact same page in Safari.


----------



## Rich

klang said:


> The upgrade to Snow Leopard was only $29 so the impending release of Lion shouldn't hold you back.
> 
> I've not noticed either the iPad or iPad2 give off much heat but maybe after running for awhile.
> 
> My 27" iMac (i5 Quad) does throw some serious heat out the top vents at times.


Every electrical device throws off some heat, and just standing in that store you could see why the A/C unit couldn't keep up. But the big Macs were the worst. Almost too hot to touch. So many devices and all on at the same time. I didn't touch any iPads, can't comment on the heat coming off them, but they were all plugged into power supplies so they had to be adding to the heat load. Amazing how a company that does so many brilliant things could overlook the heat load. The salespeople were really hot and frazzled too. Pack the store with people and the heat was just too much to bear.

Rich


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> Couple of days late, but just noticed this.
> 
> Yes, I do remember the C prompt...I learned a lot about computers when a game would tell me I needed so many more kilobytes of free memory, or got an IRQ conflict. I still use the command prompt actually.
> 
> My main point was that Apple now is more Big Brother than IBM or Microsoft ever were. The old Microsoft joke "Windows isn't done till Lotus won't run" was just that. With Apple, they just deny an app access to the App Store, or make an app put an NC-17 rating in, even though there's nothing the app lets you see that you can't pull up the exact same page in Safari.


I've managed to forget all those C prompt commands. Never want to go thru something like that again.

Rich


----------



## Chris Blount

rich584 said:


> Does that mean that I could just load the new OS and not have to backup and reload all my info? I hate doing that.
> 
> Rich


Nope. Lion will simply install and all setting, apps and docs will be there as before.

It's likely this time Lion will be sold as a download in the Mac app store so there will be no hard copy.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

So - what WAS the big retail event?


----------



## Laxguy

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah I agree. I usually try to avoid the Apple store on the weekend. You will have a much more pleasant experience on a weekday.


As well as avoiding any times near an announcement! The Apple Store "experience" if you will, went downhill for me when the real yuppies and their kids came in to get iPhones. Yet they still do a pretty darn good job.

Occasionally I get the feeling the employees are relieved to talk to a Mac guy about real computer matters.

Another aside: It's weird to know I have been using Macs before some of these kids working there were born! Eeek!:eek2:


----------



## Rich

Chris Blount said:


> Nope. Lion will simply install and all setting, apps and docs will be there as before.
> 
> It's likely this time Lion will be sold as a download in the Mac app store so there will be no hard copy.


That's good. Now all I have to do is get to a store. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich

wilbur_the_goose said:


> So - what WAS the big retail event?


Nothing I could see.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> As well as avoiding any times near an announcement! The Apple Store "experience" if you will, went downhill for me when the real yuppies and their kids came in to get iPhones. Yet they still do a pretty darn good job.
> 
> Occasionally I get the feeling the employees are relieved to talk to a Mac guy about real computer matters.
> 
> Another aside: *It's weird to know I have been using Macs before some of these kids working there were born!* Eeek!:eek2:


You'll get used to that...:lol:

Rich


----------



## Laxguy

Heh. I guess so..... 

Back to the heat build up in an Apple store- It's hard to believe that almost any number of extra iPads would cause a problem in circuit overload OR heat build up. Could be coincidental that there was an electrical problem anyhow. But, yes, there's a lot of juice sucked through those stores- almost everything is on all the time.


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> Heh. I guess so.....
> 
> Back to the heat build up in an Apple store- It's hard to believe that almost any number of extra iPads would cause a problem in circuit overload OR heat build up. Could be coincidental that there was an electrical problem anyhow. But, yes, there's a lot of juice sucked through those stores- almost everything is on all the time.


It was the sheer number of electronics on at the same time in a packed store. I really doubt that the A/C unit was configured to handle that kind of load.

Rich


----------



## Herdfan

rich584 said:


> Good to know. I didn't see that in the specs. My bad. My neighbor said a new OS, Lion, is coming out in a couple months. I guess I'd be better off waiting for that, no? I hate waiting when my heart is filled with lust...:lol:


I would get SL now so you have. One, Lion will have some bugs on release, so no need to be a Beta tester, two, if you get a machine with Lion, if you don't like the new setup, it will be much harder to go back to SL than to upgrade SL to Lion.

Give them a couple of months to work out the bugs all the while enjoying your new Mac.

It sounds like Lion will be distributed via the Mac App store, so upgrading SHOULD be painless.

Here is a preview of Lion: http://www.apple.com/macosx/lion/ Looks a little too iOS for me.


----------



## Chris Blount

Some posts in this thread has been moved to the new Apple WWDC thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=193751


----------

